
BUILDING THE WORLD’S MOST SECURE DIGITAL CURRENCY - loppers92
https://dascoin.com/
======
loppers92
Forum:
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1988059.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1988059.0)

Github:

[https://github.com/exmac/DAS-source](https://github.com/exmac/DAS-source)

------
dozzie
START WITH BUYING YOURSELF A KEYBOARD WITH CORRECTLY WORKING CAPSLOCK.

~~~
loppers92
I'm sorry! My self programmed bot made a mistake while collecting the data and
mapping data.

It's the wrong website of DAS, DAS and DasCoin are different...I meant DAS not
Dascoin. Your are completely right the Headline is bullshit.

I don't know what DasCoin is!!??

